# Frequently asked questions when wanting to purchase a Maltese



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

Purchasing a Maltese puppy

Edited by:
<div align="center">Nedra Harris
Villa Marsesca Maltese

What do you know, what do you need to know? 

Pet or Show? 

One of the first questions breeders ask prospective Maltese owners is whether they are looking for a “pet or show” puppy. Some typical responses are: “I don't know; I just want a pretty one;” “I really want a pet, but we might like to have a litter or two so the children can experience birth, or so I can get a second Maltesefree;” and “What's the difference?” 

“I don't know; I just want a pretty one.” A Maltese face greatly affect a dog's expression, that “melting” Maltese look. While standard does play a part in distinguishing a “show” puppy from a “pet,” they are by no means the only difference between them. A pretty face is not all Maltese need to win over a show judge!

If it's a pretty face you're after, and you do not want to show or breed, let the breeder know. A Maltese puppy with a lovely face and less than ideal topline, cow hocks, straight stifles, gay tail, or single testicle will fit your bill perfectly. Gay tails, cow hocks, and so on are important to judges and breeders, but they will make little difference to you. They do not affect the health of the dog, and you will still have the adorable Maltese face and personality. 



Who is your breeder? 

--When finding your Maltese puppy, look to Maltese show breeders at dog shows to get to know Maltese that are being produced and shown in the ring, no breeder can afford to breed genetically inferior Maltese. Find a breeder who will always be there for you to help you as you learn more about your Maltese. 



What do you look for positive in a breeder?

--One who is eagerly ready to help you with getting a Maltese and one who is happy with what she is doing in her own breeding program and willing to share information with you. 



What to avoid in a breeder?

--One who will not be open and share much needed help, one should never be too busy, avoid one who wants only to talk to you on the phone and suggests you meet at a place other than her home, if puppies are due to be whelped be understanding and meet at a later date after whelping and be willing to visit in the living room rather than where new mom or puppies are at. She can bring your projected puppy into you, never expect to get to choose a puppy as the breeder knows what puppy she wants to give up. Show prospect is just that it is a Maltese that is being watched carefully to see if it will be correct for the ring, many show prospects are kept up to 8 months for evaluation by the Maltese breeder. When visiting the breeder and viewing your puppy, remember your breeder knows best and this is a time to ask lots of questions in regards to all of your concerns, make your list up before you get to your breeders home, bring your favorite socks and take off your shoes when entering her home to avoid bring in virus or bacteria. In regards to paperwork, make sure breeder has all the AKC paper work correct and ready.



What age should you buy a show puppy? 

--If you are buying a show puppy you should observe the puppy for 7 to 9 months before you finalize a sale, anything earlier is a show prospect and can lead to disappointment later. 



What to expect in a quality pet Maltese puppy?


--Your puppy should be sound and healthy, nice in all ways, breeders place for many reason, tail can be tight or too loose, teeth shifting, coat not just quite correct, too long of nose, weak pigment, there is no such thing as perfect but breeders want as correct as possible so you still should be receiving a nice Maltese. 



What do you know about grooming a Maltese? 

--Maltese must be bathed every week to 10 days and groomed daily, every 10 days it is pad trimming and nail cutting and after bath it is ear hair plucking time, it is very important to keep those ears cleaned and dry to avoid yeast infections. Puppies require much more work and hygiene.



Male or female puppy, which one makes better pet? 

--This is something you and only you can decide, if you are buying a pet at an early age and neuter or spay there is very little difference they both squat to pee. 


What dog or puppy food and dishes are used for Maltese?

--I am a firm believer you are what you eat and that applies not to just the human world but the canine world, I have tried many high quality diets along with Farmore dog food raw diet which I loved but I had difficulty being able to leave my home because with a raw diet you must be present at all meal times to feed this type of diet. After a great deal of research on good kibbles that are available I found the perfect one I use for all my Villa Marsesca Maltese, it is called Old Mother Hubbard Wellness Diet . Please look for more information on this remarkable dog food I recommend. They carry the kibble for puppy as well as for the adult Maltese. Keep kibble free choice in a bowl for your Maltese, so your Maltese can eat when it is hungry. Keep distilled water in front of your Maltese at all times, you can also use a water bottle attached to puppies crate our play yard. Dishes should all be stainless steel and cleaned daily as you would your own dishes. Ask your breeder what she recommends for puppies diet, you can further talk this over with your vet of choice. 

What supplies do I need before I bring home my Maltese puppy?

--You will need a carrier and/or playpens, puppy toys and bedding, Grooming equipment. Cherrybrook dog catalog can help you with many of your needs, play yards are obtainable at Toys R US. 

How do I potty train my maltese puppy?

--There are many good articles in books and on the internet so enjoy and find what works best for you. Maltese puppy hygiene is important sometimes puppies get poop stuck in their hair around the anus, just scoop puppy up, and hold the puppy under the tummy with back legs extended toward the lukewarm water with your fingers up and over puppies back, thumb hold tail taut and with other hand shampoo this area, dry well with a dryer on low and let puppy play as normal. Piddle pads for Potty Training can be obtained through "The Finishing Touch" these will fit the 3X3 play yard. The other pads I recommend for puppy pad training is Small pads, these make excellent potty pads for in doors that can be ordered from caregivers world click on the link to go there to view them.



How do I take care of Maltese tear staining? Tear stains by Nedra Harris

--Eye stain a common issue with Maltese, When you have a Maltese with excessive tearing your Maltese should be taken to your vet and you should have the tearing cultured as well as have the tear ducts examined, often Maltese owners use cornstarch and you must remember to keep the tear duct free of the powder to avoid blocking the tear duct. Keeping your Maltese hair under the eyes dry is import but do take care not to clog that tear duct. Consult with your veterinarian on what he/she suggests first before you attempt any treatment. Have your vet examine your dog for ear infections, eye infection, blocked tear ducts and teeth issues, you could have an ear infection, mites, retained teeth or even a gum abscess. I am told tear staining is usually a systematic problem, I now use filtered or distilled water and still I do have tear staining from time to time. I use an ionizers in my grooming room to help cleanse the air of pollutants. I also pay close attention to cleaning my filters on the ionizer and the heat and air system. Always sanitize your face instruments you are using on your dogs facial hair. I have listed a wonderful article of the late Bobbie Lindens on tear staining, please go to it and educate yourself further . 


How do I introduce my dog I have currently to my new Maltese puppy?

--If you are bringing a tiny maltese puppy home to a larger older canine, there are articles to help you and you can also ask your vet and breeder about introducing an older dog to a younger dog or puppy .



What are the normal needs for a Maltese Puppy through my vet?

--Vet costs and vaccination schedules along with good dental care are important to consider before you purchase a Maltese puppy. You should discuss with your vet this can be very expensive, be prepared to spend money in this area. 



How do I train my Maltese?

--Learn to be the ALPHA, teach your Maltese that you are the boss, train and love your Maltese, remember the rule of thumb is: For every learned bad behavior it takes 40 repetitions, to un-do those same bad behaviors it takes 400 repetitions, as you can see it is better to nip bad behaviors in the bud before these behaviors set into your Maltese puppies pattern of behavior, you must be the ALPHA. 


What should I use for Maltese puppy grooming & Maltese Grooming Products?

--Your breeder should offer advice for best care to give your Maltese when grooming.

Cheers, Nedra


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

WOW! Wonderful thank you. I would love to know how you read my mind, an hour ago, my friend and were discussing buying, show vs pet and breeding.

I was wondering how someone got a show dog if all the breeders only sold the dogs that didn't qualify. I am extremely interested in this whole aspect although I admit it's only out of curiosity's sake. Since recieving Riley I just seem to want to know everything there is about maltese, showing, not showing, breeding. I didn't want to waste breeder's time by asking just for the sake of knowing though. I don't want to be a breeder, but I'm so curious as how people become breeders. I can't afford to buy a show dog and go to shows but I'd love to know how people get started in it. What they do, where they find the shows, what shows are the ones that count. 

ROFL, ok, so maybe I need a new hobby


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

GREAT information. Thanks for posting it


----------



## Edwinna (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for all the educational info.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

That was interesting. Thanks for posting it!


----------



## kwaugh (May 8, 2006)

That's some great info., and actually the same guidelines I used when buying my purebred who isn't a maltese. I do have one question to all the breeders of maltese out there. As some of you know, my current dog is a bernese. So one of the big things I looked for when getting him, was not only type but health. So I had a list of questions I would inquire on regarding the health, not only of the litter, but of the dogs in the pedigree and of the dogs in other litters of similar pedigrees. As a maltese breeder, do you get alot of people asking those questions or is that not as common to ask in the maltese breed? I'm just curious because I'm really not familiar with common health problems in this breed, specifically genetic problems. I have seen some breeders that offer a genetic health guarantee. 

Lizzie: Those are some good questions...I know with some of the other breeds and I'm seeing it alot with maltese, you see alot of people who breed, who in my opinion, really should not be breeding, but it happens.  So the better educated people are I think, the better.

These are some things I've found, and take what I say with a grain of salt cause I've never bred, but did have our berner shown. And even my show comments, take it with a grain of salt cause I would categorize myself as a newbie when it comes to shows. 

We actually do have a show dog, and even though it's not a maltese I would think the same principals would apply...like all good breeders will tell you, a show prospect is just that..a prospect. There's no guarantee that they will mature to be a show dog, but a good breeder will do the best they can to screen them for you. I know when we got our showdog, the breeder had actually picked out another dog for us. But, as it got older, she noticed that one of his testicles didn't drop...although it can drop later on, there's no guarantee that it will. For a show male they have to have both testicles. But she was also looking at another puppy, so she had some other show/breeder friends who happen to be judges in the confirmation shows, come and evaluate her litter. They actually picked out our current dog for show. That's how we got our show dog. Granted, I did alot of research to find this breeder and the bloodline I liked most. First and foremost I had to figure out what I wanted in my breed. Once I found the type I wanted I located a breeder that was producing that type. Then I just waited... 

Finding dog shows is easy...you can either check AKC site (www.akc.org) for a list of shows and who the superintendent is for each show...I think the big ones is MB-F and Onofrio. There are some others too, but I can't remember their names. Then you have the national ones and Westminister of course.  Then there are the international shows that happen a few times a year in the US. The international shows are different from the AKC shows. I wish I could have had our dog shown and titled International Champion, oh well. And you can also show in the Canadian KC (CKC) shows as well. CKC actually issues a permit for your dog to allow them to compete in their shows. Or you could just register your dog with them as well as the AKC. It's cheaper if you just get a permit.







But both kennel clubs will have a listing of all their shows future and past. You can even look up results of a past show and see how each dog did. If you've never been to a confirmation show before, you should try and go to one near your home. It's a great treat! Just remember to always ask the handler if you can pet a dog before touching it or talking to it. And don't get offended if they say no because some handlers would prefer their dog not be handled before going into the show ring. 

As for breeding...Oh gosh, so many breeders will say don't do it..and in so many ways I understand why they say it. But I say, if you're going to breed and you have it set in your mind to breed...get a mentor. Find a breeder that is reputable and ask them to mentor you. Do all the research on breeding maltese. Educate yourself about all aspects of the maltese. I think a good breeder will always be more than willing to work with you, especially if you are conscientious and have done your research in the breed and you have a good reason for wanting to breed. Alot of the good breeders I think started out like everyone else, getting their first maltese and falling in love with the breed. I think having a mentor who is an established and a reputable breeder is a great start for someone wanting to breed. Something else I've heard repeated, is to understand pedigrees and understand what you are breeding. It's not a matter of finding a female and finding a male and breeding them. Usually you won't come across a breeder that says "Oh I bred these two cause they make cute puppies." Okay, you will have breeders say that, but....well I don't need to say it. And like all breeders should be saying, it's not a money maker...it costs money to breed and you have to be ready for any emergencies that might come up. And when placing a puppy from your litter...something I feel strongly about...is that when you breed a puppy, you have to be willing to be committed to them for the life of the puppy, regardless of whether you keep the puppy or place them. How else would you know what you are truly producing. 

I'm sure some of the breeders on this site have WAY MORE to add to this then my two cents of personal opinions and may even disagree with what I say. But these are just some of my opinions (summarized).

I was on a list one time where we did a virtual breeding to give everyone a good idea of what happens when breeding from the beginning to the end. Selecting the right female and male to breed, using real dogs and real pedigrees as an example, and exploring every complication that might come up. It was actually pretty interesting and gave people a good understanding of how much work a good breeder will go through to produce a sound and healthy puppy. Remember, alot of breeders aren't just putting a female and male together, they really put alot of thought into which ones to breed and why. At least I think that's what they do.









Sorry for the long post. 

Karyn


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Karyn, I enjoyed your "long" post. You have learned a lot and it is so nice to have people with experience share it with us.
Thank you!


----------



## Lizzie (Jan 26, 2006)

Karyn!!! WOW! Thank you so much, your post was fantastic.

As I said, I don't want to be a breeder at all, I just was so curious about the whole starting up thing. My maltese was a gift from my husband who didn't do any research, just knew I was, then his sister had a friend who bred them, and he thought he did good. LOL, and he did, I couldn't be more in love with my big boy! 

Thanks also for the show information, I'll have to do as you suggested and find one close to us and go watch someday.


----------



## Villa Marsesca (Feb 27, 2006)

> That's some great info., and actually the same guidelines I used when buying my purebred who isn't a maltese. I do have one question to all the breeders of maltese out there. As some of you know, my current dog is a bernese. So one of the big things I looked for when getting him, was not only type but health. So I had a list of questions I would inquire on regarding the health, not only of the litter, but of the dogs in the pedigree and of the dogs in other litters of similar pedigrees. As a maltese breeder, do you get alot of people asking those questions or is that not as common to ask in the maltese breed? I'm just curious because I'm really not familiar with common health problems in this breed, specifically genetic problems. I have seen some breeders that offer a genetic health guarantee.
> 
> Lizzie: Those are some good questions...I know with some of the other breeds and I'm seeing it alot with maltese, you see alot of people who breed, who in my opinion, really should not be breeding, but it happens. So the better educated people are I think, the better.
> 
> ...












Really enjoyed your comments but I do want to say one thing, just because you have two beautiful Maltese or any other canine breed with a good pedigree behind it does not guarantee a show puppy, also if both testicles are not down by 12 weeks I would place it as a pet quality. What did the virtual breeding produce? I would be anxious to know. 

Thanks, Nedra


----------

